# Greetings from Devon UK



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all


I am Don


 I have been railway modelling for over 50 years off & on

With my son we have done 00, N, 0 & now I am into Narrow gauge at 1/12th scale on 45mm, not to say that I might not do some 7/8th or other smaller stuff.
 
I have an indoor test track (very limited in size) including photographic backdrops and an outdoors railway with a bias towards quarrying & mining ( 7 plus mines & quarries). The garden is part & parcel of the scene with attempts at having scale plants enhance the atmosphere. Some idea of my efforts can be gleaned from the video  link in my signature. 
Look forward to an interchange of ideas on here


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Don. Welcome to the mob. Careful of that Brades fellow, he'll lead you astray/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Torby.
Who is Brades?


----------



## Tom T (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome aboard Don, 

From us in the (still British) colonies! Liked your video and the bloopers too. Nice and relaxing watching the video, and nice to see some British looking stuff! 

Regards,


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

_Welcome aboard, Don!
_
You've found a wonderful site for exchanging ideas!  Share anything, ask anything, and you'll get lots of feedback.

Dawg


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Don
Greetings from Somerset
I live in Weston Super Mare and have a large indoor American G size system.
You are welcome to visit if you wish.

The G Scale society is active in your areaDave


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for your kind comments Tom.
Thanks Dawg.
Thanks   Dave you already know me, the guy in the Blue Ferrari ( with the 3 wheels    ) 
but Iv'e been limited travel wise recently, got no car at the moment due to MOT  failure ( Arm & a Leg type)


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS


Glad to have you with us.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings from the Peak District (via Utah). I am the one that everyone warns people about.... 

regards 

ralph 

Post Scriptumn: If you are wondering -then why examine the hime page.....


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS! Excellent video Don! I like your scratch build, wagons, water, bridges, tunnel, scenery and even music  Are the wagons (ore cars) also scratch built? You did a great job of maximizing your layout in the video. Loved the phone booth! There are a few folks doing some fine work here in 7/8s.


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks John
as your message came thro as an e mail alert, I was able to get back on board.  Lost touch since the crash as I am not very pc savvy  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Ralph 
thanks for the welcome
is that Peak district as in Derbyshire?

How do I access your home page? cant see a link to cabbage patch railway

Cheers 
Don


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome jimtyp.
That video was hard work, I can see now how the old film makers could be ankle deep in film in the cutting room.  
The square gable bottom wagons (in Grey) are LGB feldbahn "bulk goods" suitably modified repainted & weathered. The Vee skips are all scratch built apart from the wheels.

There is an article about my railway in the latest issue of the UK mag. Garden rail (163).
 My hydraulic swing arm shovel made it onto the front cover.

see     www.atlanticpublishers.com/gr/index.php


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

You didn't tell us you were famous  

The Garden Rail looks similar to the Garden Railways in the US. Quite a few folks here on MLS have had articles publish in that mag. I got the free electronic trial to Garden Rail and look forward to digging through it. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 02/29/2008 4:09 PM
You didn't tell us you were famous  

Ha ha!!    very funny.

When I see how the "famous"  fare.;; NO thank you!!

I dont mind sharing what I have done to encourage others, or get feed back to improve my efforts.
But if you are famous your life is not your own   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes the Peak District in Derbyshire, I did live near Crich -now I live near Winster. 

Here is the home page URL: 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sheila.capella/cabbage/default.html 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Granitechops (Jan 19, 2008)

Posted By ralphbrades on 03/03/2008 10:23 AM
Yes the Peak District in Derbyshire, I did live near Crich -now I live near Winster. 

Here is the home page URL: 

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/sheila.capella/cabbage/default.html 

regards 

ralph


Hi Ralph,

very articulate site     

  If you click my video link you would see I am into Garratts, Fascinating engines

I have a daughter in Darley Dale, & have spend a little time in Winster church yard researching family gravestones. Small world. 

Regards
Don


----------



## ped (Nov 25, 2009)

hi Don, my name is pete(ped),i am new to g scale railroading & even newer to pc's. I would also like to introduce myself on the new members forum as you have, could you or anybody else tell me how i do it!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Pete,

First off, welcome to MLS.

In answer to your question. of how to create a new topic as opposed to simply add a reply to an existing topic. At the top of any MLS page you'll find the dark blue MLS menu-bar.
[*] With your mouse, point to the 'Community' menu.
[*] After the menu drops down.
[*] Point to and left-click the 'Forums' menu item with your mouse.
[*] Scroll down the 'All Forums' page until you reach the 'New Members Forum', and left-click the link with your mouse.
[*] After the forum page displays.
[*] In the upper-left of the page you'll see the 'Add New Topic' button, left-click the button with your mouse.
[*] After the editor page displays.
[*] First point to and left-click in the text box labeled 'Subject.'
[*] Next type in the title you wish to give your new topic (a topic without a subject line cannot be posted).
[*] Then, point to and left-click in the big content area where you'll type the content of your reply.
[*] Notice that the insertion point cursor (i.e. the blinking vertical line) will now be located in the upper-left corner of the content area.
[*] At this point start composing and typing in the text you wish to include in the reply.
[*] After you are finished typing in the text of the reply.
[*] Look just below the content area and centered left to right, there you'll find a button labeled 'Submit.'
[*] With your mouse point to and left-click the button.
[*] The screen will change slightly, and you'll see a circular progress timer displayed, after a bit you'll be returned to the new topic that you've just created, where you can see the reply that you posted.
[*] Note; there is a 60 second delay between posting new replies.
[/list][/list]


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Don welcome to MLS from Mid Norfolk, England. Running 1/29 scale on 45mm track. U.S. style diesels.
Rod


----------

